# Sen. Brown Releases Military Record



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *U.S. Sen. Scott Brown released his military record on Saturday.

The Defense Department had notified Brown that requests for his military record had been made under the Freedom of Information Act on Tuesday and that the record would be released on Friday.

In accordance with protocol, DOD shared with the senator a copy of the records that would be released.

After seeing that the records were heavily redacted, Brown, a member of the Army National Guard for 32 years, decided to release his own copy of the record.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30323895/detail.html#ixzz1knulGBJ4


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

His record seems impeccable and far superior to anything Elizabeth Warren could only dream of attaining. Of course, the liberals will question the redacted material, but so what.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

We could use more people who have served Honorably in the Armed Forces in politics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

When will the other US Senator from Massachusetts release his complete military records?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> When will the other US Senator from Massachusetts release his complete military records?


 Never


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> When will the other US Senator from Massachusetts release his complete military records?


"I'm John Kerry and I'm reporting for duty"... One of the most comical openings to a political event in recent memory. I think some of his swift boat colleagues did a pretty good job of vetting him, to the point he didn't have to release his record.

When asked last year about docking his seven million dollar yacht in Rhode Island to avoid taxes, that pompous ass said: "Let's not get silly here now." I would love to hear his response to a request for a military record. Surely, he would not be as open and transparent as Senator Brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems apparent that anything redacted was either too personal (ss#, stuff like that) or for national security. You don't write GLOWING reports and then thrown in a line or two that so negative it bites. Plus, I can't see the military redacting something negative that is only bad for the person about thom the report is about. What would they care?

This guy is a star, and honestly, I have more faith in a guy who will cross the party line (even if I disagree) to follow conscience and personal believe than someone in total lock step with the party. So long as most of what the person does is in agreement with me, I'll gladly vote for that person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

frapmpd24 said:


> When asked last year about docking his seven million dollar yacht in Rhode Island to avoid taxes, that pompous ass said: "Let's not get silly here now." I would love to hear his response to a request for a military record.


He's already responded...."NO".

If I were running for public office, I would have no problem releasing my military records, as they're totally unremarkable.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're running for public office, especially at that level, you should be required to release your military records. If you have nothing to hid; then, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"If I were running for public office, I would have no problem releasing my military records, as they're totally unremarkable."

You mean you didn't single handed end the Gulf War and get injured and recieve
a purple heart like Commie did in Laos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> "If I were running for public office, I would have no problem releasing my military records, as they're totally unremarkable."
> 
> You mean you didn't single handed end the Gulf War and get injured and recieve
> a purple heart like Commie did in Laos.


Hahaha!!! Came home without a scratch Harry, and that's fine with me!

Although, I am going to see the VA about my chronic respiratory problems.....getting worse each year.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't wait contacting the VA it's a long process trying to get anything.
With no medical records I am fighting a loosing battle with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Don't wait contacting the VA it's a long process trying to get anything.
> With no medical records I am fighting a loosing battle with them.


I went for my Gulf War Registry physical exam, so I'm already in the system.

Did you lose your records in the St. Louis fire?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup the only thig I have is a certificate from the records center stating that I served
and my higest rank,also that I am entitled to all combat veterans benifits from Korea
and Nam do to the dates of my service.But anything to do with medical is a fight.


----------

